#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  The Dark web

## Adiza

The Dark Web is a collection of websites that exist on an encrypted network and cannot be found by using traditional search engines or visited by using traditional browsers. Almost all sites on Dark Web hide their identity using the Tor encryption tool. You can use Tor browsers to spoof your location so it appears you're in a different location in world hiding your original location like using a VPN. Special markets operate within the dark web called, darknet markets, which mainly sell illegal products like drugs and firearms, paid for in the cryptocurrency Bitcoin.

----------


## Moana

> The Dark Web is a collection of websites that exist on an encrypted network and cannot be found by using traditional search engines or visited by using traditional browsers. Almost all sites on Dark Web hide their identity using the Tor encryption tool. You can use Tor browsers to spoof your location so it appears you're in a different location in world hiding your original location like using a VPN. Special markets operate within the dark web called, darknet markets, which mainly sell illegal products like drugs and firearms, paid for in the cryptocurrency Bitcoin.


The dark web is a part of the world wide web that requires special software to access. Once inside, web sites and other services can be accessed through a browser in much the same way as the normal web.

----------

